# 1911 suggestions



## OneSeventy (Jan 19, 2011)

I have an XD-45 and CZ-75b and now I am looking at furthering my collection.

I want to buy a 1911 but I am very unfamiliar with many many versions of it. Can anyone give me a suggestion for a make and model of 1911 with:


Wood grain handle grips
Stainless steal finish
High-capacity
High durablity and relability (I don't want something cheap that will fall apart, but something that has a good reputation)
Under $850

Any thoughts?


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

you might want to check out the new sr1911 from Ruger. there is a thread about it on here where you can read more about it but it fits your listed needs and ruger generally makes pretty good guns.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OneSeventy said:


> I have an XD-45 and CZ-75b and now I am looking at furthering my collection.
> 
> I want to buy a 1911 but I am very unfamiliar with many many versions of it. Can anyone give me a suggestion for a make and model of 1911 with:
> 
> ...


What do you consider high capacity and how big of a must is it? Most of the double stack 1911s do not meet your other criteria


----------

